

Privacy is an illusion and you're all losers - vbsteven
http://www.slideshare.net/ransbottyn/privacy-is-an-illusion-and-youre-all-losers-cryptocow-infosecurity-2013

======
nodata
Chart of 2010 terrorism is missing a key: it looks like Britain is a hotbed or
terrorist activity.

"Please demonstrate you can spot a rhetorical question when you see one". I
stopped reading.

